# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Seabourn Odyssey

## DimitrisT

Καλημέρα σε όλο το φόρουμ.Το Seabourn Odyssey για πρώτη φορά στη Χίο. Δυστυχώς λόγο του προβληματικού λιμανιού της Χίου το πλοίο  δεν μπήκε στο λιμάνι αλλά παρέμεινε στη ράδα  :Sad: .Η αποβίβαση του κόσμου γίνεται με λάτζες.
DSCF1828.jpg

DSCF1844.jpg

*
*

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Seabourn Odyssey στη ράδα έξω από τη Χίο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Seabourn Odyssey έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου στις 12/8.
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο mastrokosta

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Seabourn Odyssey ξανά στη Χίο αλλά δυστυχώς έξω από το λιμάνι :cry:.
DSCF2633.jpg

DSCF2639.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Καταπλητικό design...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Συμφωνω μαζι σου φιλε voyager,πολυ ωραιο desing. :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Ότι ομορφότερο και πολυτελέστερο υπάρχει στην κρουαζιέρα αυτήν την στιγμή ,σε αυτό το size .32,000 gt και μονό 450 επιβατες .

*Ships Specifications*
*Delivery Date::June 2009, T. Mariotti, Genoa, Italy*

*Ship's Registry::Bahamas*
*Cruising Speed::19 Knots*
*Normal Crew Size::**335*
*Nationality of Crew::International*
*Gross Tonnage:: 32,000*
*Guest Capacity::**450*
*Length::**650 feet*
*Beam::**84 feet*
*Draft::**21 feet*

----------


## mastrokostas

Για διαβάστε αυτό και θα καταλάβετε για τι πολυτέλεια λέμε !

Seabourn Odyssey Fact Sheet.doc

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην Μύκονο αρχές του μήνα.Πολύ πολύ όμορφο... 
P9111072.JPG

P9111073.JPG

P9111074.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

17/9 Το Seabourn Odyssey για δεύτερη φορά στη Χίο.
Και μια δεύτερη φωτο από την ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας μου.
DSCF2631.jpg

----------


## raflucgr

Here is a nice video featuring the building of the Seabourn Odyssey over the past year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXDlBWOSrb0

----------


## salto

απλα φοβερο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nkr

Το SEABOURN ODESSEY στην Σαντορινη.

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή  προσέγγιση του Seabourn Odyssey στη Χίο για τρίτη φορά.

----------


## DimitrisT

Seabourn Odyssey έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF3158.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στον  φίλο mastrokostas.Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Κώστα,και στα εκατό,οτι επιθυμείς.

----------


## SOLSTICE

Φέτος, θα έρθει στις 8/5 και η τελευταία αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά είναι στις 13/11. Οπότε, θα στόλισει πολλές φορές το λιμάνι μας! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86479

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86480

----------


## SOLSTICE

Αναχώρηση του Seabourn Odyssey..!

----------


## DimitrisT

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Κώστα(mastrokostas),να χαίρεσαι τη γιορτή σου και οτι επιθυμείς.Η φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη στον εορτάζοντα.
Seabourn Odyssey έξω από την Χίο.......
DSCF4562.jpg

----------


## Observation76

> Ότι ομορφότερο και πολυτελέστερο υπάρχει στην κρουαζιέρα αυτήν την στιγμή ,σε αυτό το size .32,000 gt και μονό 450 επιβατες .


Συμφωνώ. 
Προσωπικά ίσως προτιμούσα να ταξιδέψω με κάτι τέτοιο παρα με το oasis. 

Η πίσω πόρτα καταπέλτης στη πρύμνη τι δουλειά κανει ακριβώς? Ξέρει κανείς? Διάβασα κάπου κατι για μαρίνα αλλα δεν το κατάλαβα καθώς δεν αναφέρει κατι περισσότερο.

(Δεν θέλω να ξέρω το κόστος του εισιτηρίου):mrgreen:

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια φωτογραφια απο την παραμονη του στο λιμανι της Ροδου στις 10/5/2010.

DSC_6560(1).JPG

----------


## odyseus

> Συμφωνώ. 
> Προσωπικά ίσως προτιμούσα να ταξιδέψω με κάτι τέτοιο παρα με το oasis. 
> 
> Η πίσω πόρτα καταπέλτης στη πρύμνη τι δουλειά κανει ακριβώς? Ξέρει κανείς? Διάβασα κάπου κατι για μαρίνα αλλα δεν το κατάλαβα καθώς δεν αναφέρει κατι περισσότερο.
> 
> (Δεν θέλω να ξέρω το κόστος του εισιτηρίου):mrgreen:


 
Ο καταπέλτης είναι Marinaγια Watersports.

Όσον αφορά το εισιτήριο ας πούμε ότι ξεκινάει από της 7500$ το άτομο την κρουαζιέρα.

----------


## Observation76

> Ο καταπέλτης είναι Marinaγια Watersports.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το εισιτήριο ας πούμε ότι ξεκινάει από της 7500$ το άτομο την κρουαζιέρα.


:shock: 7.500

Με 1.500 δολάρια με αφήνουν να κάνω 2-3 μερούλες μαζί τους? 

Ορίστε και η πρύμη. Εκπληκτική ιδέα !!! Απο το να κατεβάζεις λάντζες ανοιγεις την πισω πόρτα και έφυγες!!!




Πηγη.

----------


## dokimakos21

Seabourn Odyssey-Στην Μύκονο 15.10.2010
PA154195.jpg]

----------


## BOLCARIB

mykonos 20/8

----------


## Express Pigasos

η αφιξη του πλοιου στις 25.8.2012.. την ημερα

 της μεγαλης φωτιας στις Αφιδνες....
Καποιος σχολιασε οταν ειδε το βιντεο στο fb πως ωραια δυει ο ηλιος στον Πειραια..που να ξερε οτι ειναι 7 το πρωι!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αναχωρηση στις 13/10/2012!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEABOURN ODYSSEY.........02-05-2011 στις 06.00 π.μ μπαίνοντας στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

SEABOURN ODYSSEY 01 02-05-2011.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 18-06-13...P1080573.jpgP1080640.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μαρία Π σε πολλές φωτο σου φαίνετε.......αλλά μόνο του δεν το ανέβασες. :Fat:  Ωραίες πόζες.

----------


## kalypso

SEABOURN ODYSSEY κατά την άφιξή του στον Πειραιά στις 12/7/2014 με πολύ αέρα και 2 ρυμουλκά (IFESTOS 2 & ARMADORES I)
seabourn.jpgseabourn1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο φορές που περίμενα να του κάνω τροφοδοσία. Το SEABOURN ODYSSEY στις 13-06-2011 και στις 24-10-2011.

SEABOURN ODYSSEY 14 13-06-2011.jpg SEABOURN ODYSSEY 19 24-10-2011.jpg

----------


## nerohitis

και μία από μένα στον Πειραιά

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε δύο χθεσινές φωτό από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

IMG_0250.jpg___IMG_0264.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 20/09/2014_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEABOURN ODYSSEY μόλις έχει βγει από τον Πειραιά και η κρουαζιέρα....συνεχίζεται. 

SEABOURN-ODYSSEY-21-05-09-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEABOURN ODYSSEY σήμερα το πρωί πριν δέσει στην όμορφη Κέρκυρα.

SEABOURN-ODYSSEY-25-10-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένας *χαμός από κρουαζιερόπλοια* και σήμερα στην όμορφη *Κέρκυρα*. Από την μέσα μεριά τα *Sebourn Odyssey* & *Aida Blu* και από την έξω μεριά του μόλου τα *Costa Deliziosa* & *Norwegian Star*. Καλή συνέχεια.

SEABOURN-ODYSSEY-27-27-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Seabourn Odyssey* έφυγε το Σάββατο από τον Πειραιά και *έχει πάει στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι*, απ' όπου και η σημερινή του φώτο. Καλή συνέχεια.

SEABOURN-ODYSSEY-28-30-09-2019.jpg

----------

